
Sorry UX, the party's over - ifcologne
https://medium.com/@rskrobe/sorry-ux-the-partys-over-ccff2e0b4d0
======
jdhn
I've seen this pop up multiple times on multiple websites, and each time I
read it I can't help but think that this person has had bad experiences with
UX professionals in the past.

>To stay relevant, UX practitioners will need to reframe their engagement to
understand the business, talk with other departments and learn what the market
wants and demands.

If you're a UX person, you should be doing this anyways. If you don't
understand the business, how can you design for it? If you don't talk to other
departments (especially sales), how will you gather feedback from internal
stakeholders as well as external customers? As for market needs and demands,
this can be as simple as skimming a trade magazine/website or talking to
potential users of your product.

